# Bulk transfer



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I would like to transfer a bunch of shows from my PC to my SD tivo. Tivoserver is up and works fine, but it would take me forever to do it through the menu.

Thanks!


HUGE


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mfs_ftp... look on DDB (can't discuss it here)
If the shows aren't already in ty/tmf format, you could use ty-enabled ffmpeg to convert (again, check DDB)


----------

